# Simple beginner engine



## Enginedude1

Hi all, I am brand new to this hobby, but am very interested in it. I want to build an absolute beginner engine. Preferable like either gas or steam. (how many other kinds r there?) And i have a drill, screwdrivers, electronics skills, a soldering iron and 150 dollars. Can i make one? If so, tell me how! Thanks! Bye!


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom

Dude

With the tools you have at present it is going to be a bit hard to build an engine. Ideally you would like to have a metal lathe (does not have to be big) a milling machine and a drill press.
One way to do it with limited tools is find one of the engines that is offered as a pre machined kit.

Dave


----------



## Metal Butcher

Hi Enginedude1. If you have a drill and bits, a hacksaw, a metal file, and tin snips you can have a lot of fun building one of these. Its a basic beginner project that would provide you a first step to becoming familiar with basic metal working skills. I always wanted to see someone build one and experience the joy of seeing it run. A good place to start. Give it a try, we'll be here to help you along!

We all started out with out skills or machines and tooling. Welcome to our forum!

http://npmccabe.tripod.com/olddesign.htm

http://npmccabe.tripod.com/steam.htm

This web site also offers other plans you can build as you progress.

-MB


----------



## Tin Falcon

with the tools you have 
1) you can build a simple air steam engine. 
2) attend a class or join a club that gives access to machines. 
3) buy a pre machined kit from Graham industries or PM research and assemble it.
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey

Hey Dude,
You might consider making a tin can sterling engine also. Here is one site that offers free plans and I am sure a google search for "tin can sterling engines" will turn up more. With your $150. you should be able to get a few additional things that might be needed.

http://boydhouse.com/stirling/

Bill


----------



## Enginedude1

Ok, i am planning on building a air steam engine. Also, i found one that interested me and lookes simple enough. Here it is: http://npmccabe.tripod.com/woodwheeler.htm


----------



## b.lindsey

That looks like a plan then...good luck and keep us posted on your progress.

Bill


----------



## black85vette

Yes, that would be something you could do with minium tools. There are others like it out there also. A number of them were published in old issues of Popular Mechanics and other magazines.

Part of the fun is to see what you can do with what you have and then adapt or modify parts and pieces you can get your hands on.

Go for it. Thm:


----------



## rleete

Where are you located? Maybe you can find another like-minded individual who is willing to let you use a lathe or mill and give you some instruction.

Put your location in your profile, it helps.


----------



## Enginedude1

I'm going to Lowes today to buy parts. Wish me luck.


----------



## Enginedude1

Oh, and im gonna look at other designs 4 inspiration, because i'm obviously not gonna make it exactly the same.


----------



## Blogwitch

Because of your electrical skills, maybe you could make a solenoid engine. Some are very easy to make, requiring very little specialist tooling.

Have a look at Firebirds one.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1824.0


Bogs


----------



## Enginedude1

I found another cool air one. Oh and thanks 4 the solenoid engine. Its actually quite interesting. But about the air one, Watch it and tellme how easy it is.(it should be quite easy. I would make mine 1 valve, 2 cylinder. I'm probably gonna do one like that. Thanks. Bye!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JG6ci0_oKs[/ame]


----------



## Enginedude1

Hey, would it count as an engine if it wuz made mostly of legos?


----------



## Tin Falcon

well certainly if it runs on compressed air has a flywheel etc







this is picture of "LEE" the Lego Engineered Engine my son built this when he as IIRC 14 or 15 the other engine is his as well. 
he took a couple set of plans and built an engine. 
This is easy stuff any Five year old can do this ,with ten years experience. 
Tin


----------



## Enginedude1

ok, i admit it, i havent a clue where to start, but i really wanna build an engine. I need a simple, easy, house-hold material design. If it is possible to make an engine with these "specs", let me know and give me a design. I am just really excited about building an engine and i wanna build one or start one. So basically i need to konw where to start and a design. (vise versa) Thanks!!!!


----------



## joe d

Hi 

Plans in an old Popular Mechanics for a simple horizontal oscillator here

uses hobby-shop brass, solder, hacksaw and files, and a drill.

Have fun, and show us what you finally do build!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Tin Falcon

http://npmccabe.tripod.com/olddesign.htm
Tin


----------



## Enginedude1

ok, idk if im just an idiot or sumthin, but i'm not 100 percent understanding what to make/do for the brass one. Where to start on it?


----------



## Tin Falcon

the build article starts on page 154 of the July 1970 popular mechanics Magazine 
when i clicked on the link I got the front page. I simply put "steam engine" in the search this issue block and it went to it. 
The heart of this engine is tubing from K &S engineering. typically sold at hobby shops.  

Tin


----------



## Enginedude1

I think im gonna build this one as it is simpler than simple. Thanks 4 the help and i'll keep u posted on the build.
http://www.instructables.com/id/A-Simple-Steam-Engine-Anyone-Can-Build/


----------



## Tin Falcon

well the first step is finding a set of plans you are comfortable with. 
Tin


----------



## Enginedude1

sadly, i cant get to the store 2-day. hopfully tomorrow. Any ideas wat 2 do while bored?


----------



## bearcar1

Ur kidin rit? There's always the library.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Enginedude1

nope, im not. I am so excited though. Last night the power went out at midnight and i had to get from the basement to the top floor practically blind. LOL!


----------



## Tin Falcon

look over my How do I get started in Model Engineering ? thread 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9413.0
there is lots to download and read. 
you can watch modern marvels :Machine tools : on you tube you can watch the mit vidios you can download and read stuff from www.achive.org just type steam engine, lathe , machine tools , model engineering etc in the search block. Man there is so much to learn and life is so short. 
Tin


----------



## bearcar1

Neither am I. The library is a wonderful resource of materials pertaining to machine work etc. And it would be good to get oneself out away from in front of the computer.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Enginedude1

GUESS WHAT!!!!!, i STILL havent gotten to the store. :-[ ???   :'(


----------



## Enginedude1

hey, this is random, but how old do you guyz assume i am?


----------



## Maryak

Enginedude1  said:
			
		

> hey, this is random, but how old do you guyz assume i am?



How old do you feel. ???

Probably should have waited until Tuesday to ask. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## seagar

Your only as old as the girl your feeling.lol Rof}


----------



## jolijar

^ lol... 
 :


----------



## Enginedude1

check out my sites:
http://www.modelengines.co.cc
http://www.legoengines.co.cc


----------



## Enginedude1

ok ppl... i guess im gonna have 2 wait awhile... i spent some money and dont wanna use much more... goto my sites in signiture!!!!! THANKZ


----------



## Enginedude1

Hey, if you are into engines, and legos, this site is for you! I am constantly updating it. you will see all kinds of diffrent lego engines! So, click the link, and check back often for updates!
*Http://www.legoengines.co.cc*​


----------



## BlakeMcKee

Thats pretty cool EngineDude, I like the electric v8. Almost has an authentic sounds, very nice.


----------



## dparker

Enginedude1:  Here is a picture of the engine that Joe was telling you about from Popular Science about 1970.





I built it with a very small drill press, files, a small hacksaw and soldering gun. all the materials came from the Hobby Shop except some 12 gauge metal to make the flywheel.
Good luck--------don


----------



## DOC123

Enginedude1  said:
			
		

> Hey, if you are into engines, and legos, this site is for you! I am constantly updating it. you will see all kinds of diffrent lego engines! So, click the link, and check back often for updates!
> *Http://www.legoengines.co.cc*​


And for the ultimate lego machine
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX09WnGU6ZY[/ame]


----------



## Enginedude1

i have HORRIBLE news... the local hobby shop closed!!! now all i have is target, walmart, lowes, craft store. oh well...


----------



## Enginedude1

i think i'm gonna do the one fom popular mechanics. how accurate does it have to be??? thanx! i'll probly buy some metal soon... thanx!


----------



## Enginedude1

The hobby shop is open again!!! Lucky me! ..... oh, and dparker, did you make that engine just to show me? or did you make it before? also, is there any videos of this online? THANX!


----------



## Enginedude1

also, could i somehow make it outa legos??? thanx!


----------



## Enginedude1

Ok, i got some parts... This is all i could find:


----------



## Enginedude1

hey, what about this:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOqWzefvlfg&feature=fvw[/ame]
Would that count?


----------



## Enginedude1

Is this engine:
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2594
a good starter kit? What machines/tools would i need to assemble it?
THANKS! ;D 8)


----------



## kcmillin

Enginedude1  said:
			
		

> Is this engine:
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2594
> a good starter kit? What machines/tools would i need to assemble it?
> THANKS! ;D 8)




That would be a great starter kit. It could be accomplished with a metal lathe and at least a drill press, but a mill would be nicer.

Kel


----------



## Tin Falcon

yeas as Kel said a good starter engine. The plans can be downloaded for free as well. if you have the materials or want to shop for them but everything gathered and cut to size for $25 probably not worth the time to scrounge. you could easily spend a couple hours finding all the parts and cutting to size.and still end up sending close to $20 for metal and gas to get to the store. 
Tin


----------



## Enginedude1

so i NEED a lathe? if so... i dont think i can do this one... sad... if so. ???


----------



## techonehundred

If we are talking about just making a steam engine that will move, without a lathe you just have to be creative. I remember the engine that My dad and I built when I was about 10. since we did not have a lathe or Milling machine, this is what we did. the cylinder and piston was an old shock absorber and the crankshaft was taken from a single cylinder motorcycle engine(bearings and all). We used a vbelt sheave for a flywheel and made a wooden base. We used two pieces of copper tubing braised together in a "T" shape. The valving was made from a corrugated Iron nail(it had an extra thick head) and we made it fit the T shaped pipe by trial and error with emory while chucked in the drill press. The eccentric was made by braising a pin off center on the top of the bolt which screwed to end of the crankshaft. The links were bent from coat hanger wire. I wish I had pictures. The engine still runs and my dad has it in his shop. Just remember creativity can make many things possible.


----------



## deverett

Without a lathe or milling machine, you could consider some of the tin-can stirling engines, the plans of which are freely available for download on the internet. Google tin can stirling.

Also you might consider some of McCabe's engines http://npmccabe.tripod.com/ They can be made to run with just a power drill and a few hand tools.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Enginedude1

This may sound a little nuts... but what if i made it out of wood? maybe balsa? Well... not balsa, but sumthin kinda easy to shape... I could widdle it and drill it. I would obviously use the screw forthe cylinder... if i made a rocker. I think it is a good idea. My neibor has a ton of wood working skills... So maybe he could help too. Wht do yo think? THANKZ for all the ideas and support.


----------



## Tin Falcon

I have seen some nice engines made from hardwood.
Tin


----------



## Enginedude1

Ok, so i can or cant build it without a lathe?


----------



## lathe nut

Pat, that big one is really nice, what a great way to make one, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## deverett

Being really blunt, the only way to find out what works and what you can achieve is to *experiment*.

Go down to your mate's place to use his tools or ask him to help you. Take a lump of hardwood (softwood like pine is probably best avoided) and some other bits like a wire coat hanger, screws, nails, a bit of builders foam would make a good piston. If you can find an old washing machine or dishwasher, there are lots of useful bits inside and the steel casing comes in handy.

You have the benefit of loads of designs that can be easily modified available for free download on the internet. Pioneers like Newcomen, Trevithick et al didn't even have powered machine tools or previous experience to draw on, yet they were able to make some pretty impressive engines.

You may have to try several times before you get something that satisfies your interest. *Perseverance* is required. Remember 'The Lord helps those who help themselves'.

Send us some pictures of your efforts and you will get praise on this forum for your efforts.

So, *Go for it.* No more lame excuses!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Enginedude1

Im gonna buy the kit. Wish me luck. And yes, this is my FINAL plan.


----------



## doubletop

Bogs posted a link back to Firebird's solenoid engine which reminded me of a model that could be made with the Trix construction set I had before my Mecanno. That triggered a brief search on the internet. 






EDIT - This one is more appropriate

How easy would it be to make that (OK forget all the holes!). Its simple cam operated commutator

I remember making it back in the 50's, it worked.

Trix details here

http://www.trix-metaal.nl/

Wiki Here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trix_%28construction_sets%29

Pete


----------



## doubletop

Well that takes me back!! I've just gone through all the pages of the manual on that site and remember it well. I must have been 5 or 6 when I had that set. But I do remember that I understood the principles of the circuits and how these models worked. I only had the basic set but it must have come with the complete manual as I recall the more advanced models.

I must say it must have been a formative moment in my life. I went on to do electrical and electronics engineering and then into IT. See the last page of the manual






Spooky

Pete


----------



## Fingers

Hi I know I am a bit late on the thread but here is a video of my first engine I made in the kitchen with virtually no tools a drill a pliers and a snips, its a simple stirling can engine which uses steel wool conected to the crank with fishing line, a balloon covers the top of the bottom can which has the top of a bottle glued to it. This is connected with some more steel wire and electrical connectors to the crank at a 90 degree offset .I used a 4" angle grinder disc for flywheel. if your interested in this here is a link to the plans.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Coke-Can-Stirling-Engine/
Regards J


----------



## BlakeMcKee

Thats really cool thank you for sharing!, I might actually try that seems very easy and its worth using to get the concept down pat.


----------



## Fingers

Thanks any questions just ask 
J


----------



## Heatherrose

[ame]http://youtu.be/8lQYwQWifpA[/ame]

​


----------



## Enginedude1

Ok guys... I know its been a LONG time, but I have had a LOT going on. Including a death, a vacation, a potential move, etc. Anyway... yeah.  So, I jsut want to tell you all that I have NOT abbandened (how do you spell that word lol) this project. Anyway... Yeah.  I will post here when I get an update. Thanks!


----------



## TravisT

I'm a beginner too and looking for my first project. The Coke can sterling engine looks like a fun project. I also like the kits that you can buy where everything is already milled and cut. I think it would help to understand the basics and how everything works.


----------



## Gazzatronic

Balsa is a bad choice for `easy carve'  It's soft, but I always find the grain to be a bit erratic, kind of `knotty'...


----------

